# Fire at Holiday Park -restaurant and store



## Tacoma (Sep 8, 2020)

Sounds like a large fire in the restaurant. They are investigating as it looks suspicious. None of the timeshares are close to the restaurant at least.


----------



## VanX (Sep 9, 2020)

Terrible news.   We had dinner here this summer and it was great.   

They were just getting going again from the Covid shutdown.   What a shame.


----------

